# What can I use on cuts?



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Today I let my birds out for a hour cos i wanted to have some me time as it was my day off and you know for yourself you cannot let these little rascals roam on there own lol

anyway when time was up none of them wanted to go back in as usual and it left me chasing them back and to my pictures and there cage,
I got teallie cornered and picked him up quickly to stop him making me have a nasty bite which often draws blood, so I go to put him in the cage and then Sandy gets out once again I got her in already *Sigh* she flys straight past me into my kitchen and teallie starts his alarm call she gets in a panic I try to catch her but she hits the end of the door whilst getting up and cuts her nose, I manage to get her at this point and rush straight to the bathroom, I soak a Cotton bud in some water and a titchy tiny bit of Antiseptic dettol and soak the bud in for a few seconds then wipe her nose and it stops the bleeding phew, before putting her to bed i re-done this all over again and im pretty amazed at how fast this little birds cut has gone from a cut to a red nose they heal darm quick 

anyway I really didn't want to use any human substance on her at all but I got into such a panic I used the first thing available in the bathroom,
is there anything I can buy for future episodes of cuts? Teallie has pecked her nose before a few weeks ago and it bleed pretty badly,

so is there anything I can get for Cockatiels for minor cuts thats for them and not for humans please let me know thanks


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Aloe is the only thing I know of that is safe for burns and minor cuts.... I'm glad u asked this question.... Meena crashed into a plane of glass on an open TV cabinet door, she didn't get hurt "this time" though.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

So Aloe is virtually the only thing that we can all use to soothe our birds slight injuries then 

I would of thought a Antiseptic spray or powder would be available in pet stores for them, so it saves use running to the vet with minor cuts when they could be treating more serious injuries in other animals :/


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sorry...this is a human thing...BUT Neosporin works well on cuts. OR you can go to a Health food store and get calendula salve which also works well.

Susanne


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

isn't human substances harmful to Birds though?
I knew i took a risk using Antiseptic Dettol but I put a tiny drop into the water and used a cotton bud, it's really done the trick Sandys cut has gone these Tiels heal fast I can't believe it, ok shes abit red on her nose still but it's bearly visible


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

I do not know about the safety of neosporin for use on pets; I use it very sparingly in my home and I'd explain why if I could sift through the search engines & find a reliable source that explains it better than I can, but I cant..


A&D diaper ointment might be worth considering? It has Vit A & D in it which aid healing. Anyone know if its safe?


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Someone told me to Use Savlon as it's safe to use on birds,
might be worth buying that then you can buy it almost anywhere!

Im just waiting to hear back from the Vetinary Surgery I didn't know this but theres one on the bottom of my road, well kinda gotta cross over the main road first 

I hope they treat birds anyway cos I want them to give T&S a checkup!


----------

